# Namaste...



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Namaste, friends. I am off to a yoga class... just put on some mascara. You never know when a cute guy is lurking just around the corner 

That said, I was filled with anxiety today and this odd sensation in my gut that something is very wrong. Couldn't pint-point exactly what the gut was saying, but it was quite real.

I hate that STBXH and I are legally married but he ignores me. I moved out the 3rd week of June. We haven't spoken since (just generic emailing, initated by me). Why is it so hard to let go?


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Because it has been five or six weeks? I am four months in and much better, but still not fully detached. Some people take years. You are on the right path -- taking care of yourself, doing things you enjoy, not contacting him...in time it will get easier and easier, just keep doing what your head tells you to -- not your heart!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I was just thinking today that I got very lucky I guess, after my ex left my apartment for good and went back to his house and I filed for divorce, I became involved with my friend who then had a brain hemorrhage and completely traumatized me so much that I absolutely forgot all the details of my 5-year toxic marriage. Thus completing my friend's total fix of all the triggers from said marriage. I am now re-oriented to the understandable loss of a love due to natural causes, and moved on nicely, actually to a guy I was interested in prior to my friend laying claim to me. My friend's brief time with me served a purpose, and my time with him saved his life. But the trauma of my marriage was completely obscured. I think my ex would be disappointed if he knew this.

Anyway, I hope your divorce goes through quickly and you meet a similar spirit guide on your path away from your relationship that didn't work out, to whatever is waiting for you. Just remember you may be the person who is just around the corner for someone else, actually you probably are! So put on a smile when you approach an intersection, lol. I hope you will find a surprise at one of them.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely sentiment!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

sadsoul101 said:


> Namaste, friends. I am off to a yoga class... just put on some mascara. You never know when a cute guy is lurking just around the corner
> 
> That said, I was filled with anxiety today and this odd sensation in my gut that something is very wrong. Couldn't pint-point exactly what the gut was saying, but it was quite real.
> 
> I hate that STBXH and I are legally married but he ignores me. I moved out the 3rd week of June. We haven't spoken since (just generic emailing, initated by me). Why is it so hard to let go?


I'm wondering the same. 

I'm a year separated and seem to be backsliding. Yeah, I've had tearless days here and there, but I was just thinking tonight while out to dinner with the kids that I have been crying for the better part of 2 1/2 years. The year (starting in October 2010) before he left, but had checked out of the marriage. I knew there was something wrong, but he would never be straight with me, just saying "It's me, not you", then D day came on June 20 of 2011 and here we are in August of 2012 and I'm still crying. I'm having a he&& of a time letting him go. I love him dearly, can't stand not to see him, but when we do see each other we argue because I dan't seem to do anything right...that's a whole 'nother story. I know what I need to do, it's just so darn hard to do it.

I never, ever, EVER thought that I'd be going through something so emotionally, spiritually and physically draining.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe it IS him.

If you can't do something right, maybe it isn't yours to fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Sadsoul, 

You are doing fine. It will be ok. The split is too recent and the wounds are still fresh. Give it some time. 

Just Above, 

Have you dated anyone during this time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Lifescript said:


> Sadsoul,
> 
> You are doing fine. It will be ok. The split is too recent and the wounds are still fresh. Give it some time.
> 
> ...


LS,

No, I haven't. Haven't even entertained the idea until very recently. I think it would be a nice diversion though. Pfft, I'd even be happy with an email relationship at this point!! I feel so down on myself, like damaged goods or something.


----------



## BronteVillette (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Sad, wanted to sent you a PM but your storage space is full! That's kind of a nice problem to have.


----------

